# HELP: directx error DDERR_GENERIC



## raffy18 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi,
after i installed SWAT3 and run it, an error says: directx error DDERR_GENERIC.
please help me...

thank you...

i3 3.10ghz
4gb RAM
directx 11


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

It may be that the game needs elements of DirectX 9 that DX 11 doesn't include, try installing DX9.0C: https://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=35

Otherwise check that you have the latest chipset drivers installed for your motherboard (from the makers) and your graphics card (Intel, nVidia or AMD) - don't update them via Windows Update or Device Manager's update feature.


----------



## raffy18 (Mar 18, 2012)

is it ok (safe) to have directx 11 then install directx 9....thanks


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Sure it is, it just plugs a few holes for some games and graphics chipsets. On the linked page it lists Windows 7:


> System requirements
> 
> *Supported operating systems: Windows 7,* Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1, Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2, Windows Server 2008, Windows Vista, Windows XP Service Pack 2, Windows XP Service Pack 3


----------



## raffy18 (Mar 18, 2012)

You're very awesome, Sir...
i tried to install this to another computer with directx 9.0 and BOOM!!!
it works...
now i need to install a directx 9 to my desktop...


----------



## raffy18 (Mar 18, 2012)

Sir, i downloaded the file from the link you shared...is that dxwebsetup.exe (286KB)?
thank you...


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

The dxwebsetup is only the initial trigger (checks your PC to see exactly what's needed) before the main download is sent for. You must be online to install DX9 with it.

I'm pleased you got one fixed (hopefully, that's all it was) :whistling:


----------



## raffy18 (Mar 18, 2012)

good evening, i already installed the dxwebsetup but still got the same error...
what should I do?
thanks...
(directx11)


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Did it give an error message or error code?

Try this next:


satrow said:


> Otherwise check that you have the latest chipset drivers installed for your motherboard (from the makers) and your graphics card (Intel, nVidia or AMD) - *don't* update them via Windows Update or Device Manager's update feature


----------



## raffy18 (Mar 18, 2012)

same error, Sir...
directx error DDERR_GENERIC prompted.
thanks.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I see this is a pretty old game. You'll probably have to change the properties of the exe file for it so that it runs in compatibility mode, try XP SP3. It may also be a screen resolution problem (older games were very limited in their resolutions), 640x480, 800x600 or 1024x768 might need to be set there (or in your Desktop/display driver) for it to run.


----------



## raffy18 (Mar 18, 2012)

yeah thank you...
i understand it will never run in windows 7 with directx 11 in it...

where can i request a mediafire link for old FPS (first person games) here???


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I really have no idea where you can post about that, or whether it's even allowed - I'm a noob here too ^^


----------

